# Annica Hansen, die neue Sexy TalkshowQueen auf SAT1



## DER SCHWERE (25 Juni 2012)

Bei ihr ist nicht nur die Zunge scharf ...

Annica Hansen (29) ist die neue Talk-Queen von Sat.1.

Am 9. Juli startet ihre Show „Annica Hansen – der Talk“ (Mo.–Fr., 12 Uhr). Heiß, heißer, HANSEN!

Die Duisburgerin mit den Traummaßen (88-62-92) ist keine Unbekannte: Als Model entblätterte sie sich 2006 für den Playboy, als Moderatorin präsentierte sie u. a. die Pro7-Sendung „Galileo“.

„Für mich ist die Sendung eine große Chance“, so Annica zu BILD. „Die Show wird wie mein Leben: niemals langweilig.“​
Quelle: Bild.de




​


----------



## MetalFan (25 Juni 2012)

Optisch gesehen freue ich mich definitiv darüber!


----------



## Punisher (25 Juni 2012)

Annica ist scharf


----------



## tommie3 (26 Juni 2012)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.Sieht ja schon scharf aus die gute!


----------



## G3GTSp (26 Aug. 2012)

sexy Mädel


----------



## Tittelelli (26 Aug. 2012)

Aber selbst für diese Sendung war die Ische zu blond


----------



## MarkyMark (26 Aug. 2012)

JaJa, und die Sendung war schneller wieder verschwunden, als man sie überhaupt bemerkt hatte happy09

Diese Laiendarsteller sind auch manchmal echt das letzte...


----------



## tommie3 (27 Aug. 2012)

Wen interessiert denn das dummgesülze von den kackvögeln wenn da so ein mädel steht?


----------



## hamburgstyler89 (20 Juli 2015)

:thx: für die süße Annica!


----------



## ketzekes (19 Aug. 2015)

ach echt ist ja mal was neues ne TALKSHOW....toll


----------

